# power bait worm search



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Looking for 10" camo powerbait worms. Berkley supposedly stopped making the camo in 10"


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone out there have some 10" power bait camo colored rubber worms they are willing to part with. I don't think Berkly is making them anymore can't find at any stores or tackle shops.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

PowerBait Power Worm - Camouflage by Berkley at Fleet Farm


Find thePowerBait Power Worm - Camouflage by Berkley at Fleet Farm. We have low prices and a great selection on all Plastic Worms.




www.fleetfarm.com





3 seconds of searching. This is one of the best color worms ever made for anyone wondering


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

DHower08 said:


> 3 seconds of searching.


Not 10 inch.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats the 7”. They seem to still make the 7” and 4” in camo, but not the 10”.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Did you check fisherman's central


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Yes


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

10" Ribbon Tails







www.99strikes.com





This guy has some colors that are very close


----------

